# Game 20, Bucks vs Heat



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (7-12) vs. Miami Heat (13-8).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/111365429.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

They got this one on the Streak for Cash. You bet your ass I'm going Milwaukee.. Let's get it Bucks!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Started out sketchy, like we were trying to play up to them. Now we're just ballin' with them. 7 point deficit with a minute left in the 1st.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Mags STILL going hard to the rack! Ran right through two Heat defenders to roll it in. Half a decade ago, that'd of been a vicious flush.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The second quarter has just been a terrible performance by Milwaukee. Three minutes left and only six points score this quarter.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice little run at the end. Hopefully it carries over to the second half.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Nice little run at the end. Hopefully it carries over to the second half.


Hope may be the only thing the team has going for it.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like we have a ballgame.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Looks like we have a ballgame.


I wonder what the record of this team would have been if CDR had not been injured? He's contributing despite having very little practice time. And he doesn't appear to be a ball hog. 

And Larry Sanders has the potential to be an amazing player.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I have always like CDR. He might have had a few issues in NJ, but when I saw we traded for him, I was more than just pumped. 

And words cannot express how happy I am with drafting Larry Sanders. Not only does he have the potential to be a great player, but have him playing alongside Jennings and pairing up with Bogut giving us a pair of solid shot blockers.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm loving the block our Aussie giant had on Wade early on. The play may have resulted in three points for Miami, but it sounded like a gunshot in the live broadcast.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some good workds from Bogut:



> BUCKS BANTER: Center Andrew Bogut said there are still too many offensive breakdowns 20 games into the season. "We're still learning," Bogut said. "It's not one person; it's a team. We have mental breakdowns at the wrong times of games. We've screwed up plays out of timeouts before. We need to trust the offense. It only takes one guy to screw up all five. It's never the same guy, but if one guy does it, the ball will get stuck in Brandon's hands with 8 on the shot clock."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/111426319.html


----------

